

Will Poonam Pandey discover Frrole?  - kalkat

Well, she will, if she listens to this guy:  https://twitter.com/#!/_iLiveLaughLove/status/141763927926251521<p>Now the first question is - what is Frrole? Frrole is a social newspaper for your city that we launched last week. Check out SF at http://frrole.com/san+francisco and see for yourself what it is all about.<p>Next question - Who is Poonam Pandey? Well, she is the girl, who, umm, well, broke a promise. A promise that let half of India down it seems. Check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BheVyS7c3UU and find out for yourself;-)
======
kalkat
If the links don't work above, then adding them here hoping they will work:
First:
[https://twitter.com/#!/_iLiveLaughLove/status/14176392792625...](https://twitter.com/#!/_iLiveLaughLove/status/141763927926251521)

Second: <http://frrole.com/san+francisco>

Third: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BheVyS7c3UU>

------
robinwarren
interesting site. A bit noisy at first so I had to struggle to work out what
was going on.

I'd suggest maybe defaulting to Deals or Events instead of everything. That
way there's something more useful immediately for people landing on your site.

Best of luck, Robin

~~~
kalkat
Yup, removing more noise from 'Everything' is high on the agenda. Other
categories are pretty clean though, because they are focused on topics.

